# Southern Brittany site recommendation needed



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Hi all,

Planning a short trip leading up to Easter 2006, would like to spend 3 nights on a quality site between Benodet and Vannes, nice coastal walks, town within walking distance for restaurants etc. Have stayed at Quiberon before, would like to try somewhere else. Ferry to and from St Malo, will stay at aire there on return.

Anyone have a good recommendation for a site?

Thanks as always, 

Kevin


----------



## 90304 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Kevin

When we were there in 2002, we stayed at Camping De La Plage at La Trinite Sur Mer. This was a nice site almost on the beach, with good coastal walking. There is a bar/restaurant near to the site and if you have bikes you can easily cycle around the coast and into Carnac and up to the standing stones, which are well worth a visit. La Trinite itself is a harbour town with restaurants on the front - it's OK, about a mile from the site. We were there in August and it was roasting - but of course, weather is not guaranteed. The site itself has nice pitches in enclosures sepatated by hedges, so although quite large, still has an intimate feel. There is a pool and slide for the kids.

I seem to think it was quite expensive - but it was high season - Check it out on the internet and see what you think.

regards

Nigel


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Haven't been since the late 90's but have fond memories of Camping du Letty at Benodet. http://www.campingduletty.com/

It's right on the beach with many beach front pitches of a decent size. It is situated on the 'Letty' which is a lagoon filled by the tide twice a day and there is always plenty to watch. The fishing is good and you can collect seafood at low tide.
The site is walking distance into Benodet, a pleasant town where there are many eating establishments.

Nobby

Edit
Aargh! - sorry. Just a had a look through the website and noticed that they don't open until June, so no good for that particular trip. Anyway, the recommendation still stands for another time.


----------



## MickC (May 10, 2005)

This summer we stayed on Ile du Noirmoutier. Beautiful area with kilometers of dedicated cycleways and beaches. Will pay a return visit sometime. 
We also stayed in Le Croisic. A beautiful town with nice coastal walks and plenty of restaurants.
Beg Meil is another spot. We had a wonderful holiday there staying in Camping Le Vorlen - right beside the beach with lovely walks/ cycleways. Not too far from civilisaton by bike. 

Have a great trip.


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks all - keep them coming. The Camping Duletty sounds ideal, shame it is not open then!

Will have a look at Le Vorlen.

Kevin


----------



## MickC (May 10, 2005)

If Vorlen is closed try this link for others in the Fouesnant area. 
http://www.gaf.tm.fr/en/france/brittany/finistere/fouesnant.php. Camping La Roche Percee, www.camping-larochepercee.com, looks like the only one that may be open in April
Good luck


----------



## 96621 (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi
We've camped a couple of times at La Grande Metairie which is walking distance to Carnac, enjoyed it both times. 
I've just checked the Select Sites brochure which says its open from 2nd April.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Try Le ragunes plage nearest big town Quimper but close to Pont Aven one time haunt of Gaugin and his chums.


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Surprised by how many are shut over this period which is the start of Easter. Anyway looks like we will give La Grande Metairie a go - open early April, thanks *Somerset Dave*.

I have reserved Brittany Ferries P'Mouth to St Malo - in excess of £300 - but did not fancy drive via Dover. I guess no other option in terms of price for the Western Channel.

Kevin


----------



## 98028 (Mar 7, 2006)

S/Dave or Arrow2 - I would love to hear more about La Grande Metairie - we are staying there in July for 2 weeks (we have a MH but we are travelling with 2 other couples who are staying in a mobile home). We have 2 kids aged 8 and 9.


----------

